
Lost In The iPhone Location FUD - ssclafani
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/27/apple-iphone-location/
======
drivebyacct2
This discussion presents no new information. There are a group of people who
think this is bad, there are a group that think it's not a big deal and there
is a group that don't understand what's going on.

I think there are plenty of scenarios where the information could be accessed
and used in ways that hurt end users. I also am skeptical of this notion that
it was accidental, considering the rumors that they're using this data to
build their own location services, the fact that they tried to patent the use
of cached location data, etc.

But the important part is that it's going to be fixed. As usual, I think this
became blown out of proportion by the people screaming about it, the people
trying to defend it, and Apple's usual... distortion. They're "fixing"
something now that only a few days earlier they claimed wasn't occuring and/or
wasn't a problem.

Of course, some will say they're just responding to criticism the same way any
company would, but I can't be the only one that took Jobs' "No we're not, and
look Google is too" as a bit dishonest.

